# Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!



## addicted (7. März 2016)

Liebe Anglerboardkollegen,

ich habe ein extremes Mäuseproblem in meinem Angelschrank.

Mir ist ein beißender Geruch in der Werkstatt aufgefallen. Schnell war lokalisiert, woher der Geruch kommt. Natürlich aus meinem Angelschrank!

Als ich den Schrank geöffnet habe, sah ich direkt das Ausmaß des winterlichen Fressgelages der Mäuse.
Ich habe im Herbst einen Sack Groundbait im Schrank abgestellt, das hat sie wohl angelockt. Sonst habe ich Boilies, Partikel, etc. alle in Futtertonnen verpackt.

Was kann man nun machen? 

Die Mäuse kamen auf jeden Fall über die Rohre in den Schrank. Ich werde diese Schlupflöcher natürlich abdichten. Ebenso am Eingang der Werkstatt.

Die andere Sache ist das ganze, mit Exkrementen kontaminierte, Tackle. Kann ich das nun wegschmeißen?
Gott sei Dank ist ein großer Teil in Taschen untergebracht.

Wie soll ich nun weiter vorgehen? Mäusekot kann ja auch Krankheiten übetragen....

Im Anhang Bilder der Miserie.....:r:r:r


----------



## ollidaiwa (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

ich habe ein Angelgeschirrkotschädenentsorgungsfachbetrieb.


----------



## oberfranke (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Na und 
Mach das Zeugs sauber und fertig 
Was glaubst du wieviel Mäuse beim angeln schon über deine Sachen waren.
Also nur keine Panik


----------



## MarkusD010 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Ja da würde ich mich den Kollegen anschließen. Es reicht eine normale  Reinigung,  für das "gute" Gefühl kann man noch Sagrotan dazu nehmen.
Wären es Ratten würde es etwas anders aussehen, dann könntest du aber auch ein Großteil, der Zerstörung wegen entsorgen.
Also ran an die Arbeit


----------



## Lajos1 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Hallo,

sauber machen und gut ist es. Ich habe drei Katzen angestellt, oder die mich , die halten das Problem klein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Michael.S (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Solange nichts kaputt ist , bei mir haben die sich mal über den Winter in ein Rutenfutteral eingenistet das mindestens 2 Meter hoch an der Garagenwand hing ,das haben die innen richtig auseinander gepflückt , habe gar nicht bemerkt das da Mäuse drinn waren erst im Frühjahr kam die böse Überaschung


----------



## Honeyball (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Fang die Mäuse und versuchs mal auf Wels :m


----------



## Chefkoch85 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Servus,

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem. Allerdings war's bei mir ne fette Ratte. 

Die hat mir meine ganzen Taschen zerrupft, das ganze Innenleben überall im Keller verteilt und sich natürlich überall verewigt.

Ich hab dann fast alle kontaminierten Sachen entsorgt weil's mir einfach zu eklig war.
Das Vieh hat sich recht schlau angestellt und so hat es zwei Wochen gedauert bis ich sie hatte. 

Seid dem hab ich selbst die kleinsten Futterkümel in Plastikboxen verpackt und meine Ruhe.

Grüßla


----------



## bennyhill (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Na und
> Mach das Zeugs sauber und fertig
> Was glaubst du wieviel Mäuse beim angeln schon über deine Sachen waren.
> Also nur keine Panik



So einfach ist das nicht, google mal wieviel hundert Menschen in der BRD am *Huntervirus* zum Teil auf schwerste erkrankt sind. Das gröste Risiko dabei ist der beim Reinigen aufgewirbelde Staub des getrockneten Mäusekots...


----------



## Carsten_ (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*



addicted schrieb:


> ...kontaminierte, Tackle. Kann ich das nun wegschmeißen?....
> 
> Wie soll ich nun weiter vorgehen? Mäusekot kann ja auch Krankheiten übetragen....




Ja den Tackel kannste nur noch wegschmeißen, sage am besten auch nur mir wohin... nicht dass sich da noch jemand mit der Mäusepest ansteckt |muahah:

Sorry, aber wer solche Fragen stellt... und das von einem Angler der Fische anfasst |bigeyes
können Fische nicht auch Krankheiten übertragen |kopfkrat

|clown:


----------



## Carsten_ (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*



bennyhill schrieb:


> wieviel hundert Menschen in der BRD



 von 82 Mio. Sorry seit Herbst 83Mio Menschen die hier leben

 |sagnix


----------



## spodsbjerg (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Wie Bennyhill schon geschrieben hat ist der Staub das Problem.
Staubmaske an, Kot entsorgen und Regale feucht reinigen. Das Tackle würde ich mit Seifenwasser reinigen und gut ist.


----------



## spodsbjerg (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

@Carsten_
Mit deinen Kommentaren konntest du dem TE bestimmt helfen #q.


----------



## Riesenangler (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Top Hechtköder. Wo doch der lebende Köfi überall ohne vernünftigen Grund verboten ist ( ACHTUNG SATIRE).
 Im Ernst, schmeiß das Futter in den Müll und den Rest machste Sauber und das wars.


----------



## Carsten_ (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> @Carsten_
> Mit deinen Kommentaren konntest du dem TE bestimmt helfen #q.



Wer solche Fragen stellt muss auch die passenden Antworten abkönnen 
Was wäre gewesen wenn´s Mäuschen ins Cabrio kackt? Auch wegschmeißen? Oder reicht das wenn man den Innenraum vom staatlich geprüften Desinfektor dekontaminieren lässt und anschließen vom Spezial-Sattler, welchen man vorher vertraglich auf die bestehende Gesundheitsgefahr hinweist, neu beziehen lässt? #c

Ach was, wegschmeißen und neukaufen #h


----------



## Deep Down (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Gute Staubschutzmaske FFP3 und Einmalhandschuhe verwenden. Alles reinigen ohne Staub aufzuwirbeln und dann noch ordentlich Sagrotan drauf.
Tackle am Besten mit Spülmittel und Wasser reinigen.
Den Dreck und Müll sofort im Hausmüll entsorgen.


----------



## Siever (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

@addicted: Mein Beileid... Ich hatte so ein Erlebnis vor über einem Jahr. Ich musste einen Großteil meiner Angelsachen übergangsweise in einer Gartenlaube unterbringen. Auch dort haben sich Mäuse an meine Sachen begeben. Mal abgesehen von den Ruten und Kunstköderboxen konnte ich Sachen im Wert von mehr als 500€ wegwerfen. Mein Thermoanzug, diverse Rücksäcke, Futterale, Schirmzelte, Zelte - alles, was irgendwo Stoff hatte, war kaputt. Und zwar richtig. Bei den Ruten haben die Mäuse zum Teil die Griffe abgenagt. Zum kotzen. Und ich kann dir sagen, dass auch das intensive Reinigen nicht alle Gerüche 100%ig entfernt. Vor einem Monat habe ich ohne darüber nachzudenken Neopren-Handschuhe angezogen. Genau die hatte ich nach der Sache nicht gewaschen. Als ich mir die Nase putzen wollte, bin ich beinahe umgefallen... . Und es waren sogar Sachen kaputt, bei denen ich gar nicht richtig nachgesehen hatte. Der erste Hecht im Mai letztes Jahr flutschte nach der sichergeglaubten Landung durch den Kescher einfach zurück ins Wasser...
Seitdem lager ich übrigens alles was irgendwie in Kisten passt, in diesen großen verschließbaren Plastikboxen von Aldi.


----------



## GeorgeB (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Die Bude, in der ich mein Tackle lagere, ist in ihren Grundzügen 400(!) Jahre alt. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Millionen Nager in der langen Zeit auf den Dachboden oder in Hohlräume in Decken und Wänden gekackt haben. Etliche Vorfahren und auch ich selber sind der Beweis, dass man das auch ohne täglich in Sagrotan zu baden überleben kann. :m


----------



## gründler (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Uroma 96J Opa 91J Oma 86J alle mit Mäusen und Ratten groß geworden von Kindheit an ( Bauernhof).

Huntervirus (ist nicht lustig sowas) aber ich hab nur ein Huntervirus in mir |rolleyes und lebe ebenfalls mit Mäusen und co unter einer Scheune. 


#h


----------



## bombe20 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

statt sagrotan kann man auch eine verdünnte (nicht zu knapp dosieren) essig essenz lösung zum auswaschen, reinigen und besprühen nehmen. zumindest was die schränke, futterale und der gleichen angeht. zum einen desifiziert die lösung, zum anderen neutralisiert sie gerüche. und der essiggeruch verschwindet vollständig.


----------



## harzsalm (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Ich kann nur jedem Angler empfehlen,keine Angelgeräte in einem Schuppen oder Gartenhaus zu lagern.Habe  selber Schäden an hochwertigen Fliegenruten an den Korkgriffen gehabt (schmeckt den Mäusen vermutlich  gut).Habe  dann 3 Fallen aufgestellt und die Viecher entsorgt.

Nun sind alle Angelgeräte  für  die Herbst,Winterzeit  in meinem Arbeitszimmer im Haus  untergebracht.

Für  die Sommerzeit in der Gartenhütte am Haus, alle hochwertigen Geräte in einem grossen Kunstoffschrank  eingestellt.

Alle Kleinteile in starken Kunstoffbehältern mit Deckel gelagert!


----------



## Lajos1 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*



bennyhill schrieb:


> So einfach ist das nicht, google mal wieviel hundert Menschen in der BRD am *Huntervirus* zum Teil auf schwerste erkrankt sind. Das gröste Risiko dabei ist der beim Reinigen aufgewirbelde Staub des getrockneten Mäusekots...




Hallo,

das mit dem Hantavirus betrifft vor allem, bei den Mäusen, die Rötelmaus und die ist in Häusern eher selten anzutreffen.
Außerdem gibt es da auch noch andere Überträger. Kein Grund zur Aufregung, sauber machen und gut ist es.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## phirania (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Ja die kleinen süßen Mäuschen,da hab ich auch meine Erfahrung mit gemacht das sind ganz schlimme Dinger.
Die können echt anhänglich werden.
Bei mir hatten die sämtliche Klamotten angefressen und darauß in den Verstecken ihre Nester gebaut.
Ich hab darauf hin meinen Kater auf die Suche geschickt.
Er hat dann auch kräftig zu genommen....
Hin und wieder stelle ich jetzt noch mal eine Lebendfalle auf um sicher zu gehen das keine mehr auftaucht.


----------



## addicted (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Vielen Dank für die teilweise themenbezogenen Antworten.

Ich werde das Material nächste Woche sichten und dann anfangen zu reinigen. Anschließend wird alles mit Flächendesinfektion behandelt. Die Taschen und Einzelfutterale, etc. will ich in der Waschmaschine waschen, da sie so verschmutzt sind, dass etwas Seifenwasser wohl nichts bringt. 

Wie heiß kann man Futterale waschen? Habe da ein wenig bedenken, dass die innere Kunststoffbeschichtung rissig wird.

Außerdem muss ich mir Gedanken machen, wie ich den Übergang der Rohre zur Außenwand abdichte. Bauschaum wird wohl niht sehr nützlich sein, da sie ihn zerfressen werden.... Hat da jemand eventuell eine Idee?


----------



## gründler (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*



addicted schrieb:


> Außerdem muss ich mir Gedanken machen, wie ich den Übergang der Rohre zur Außenwand abdichte. Bauschaum wird wohl niht sehr nützlich sein, da sie ihn zerfressen werden.... Hat da jemand eventuell eine Idee?


 

Gips,Fliesenkleber etc. Bauschaum und co fressen sie aus.

|wavey:


----------



## Carsten_ (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Zement soll da wohl wunder wirken.
 Hatten auf der Arbeit auch ein ähnliches Problem und die konsultierte Firma hat die Ritzen mit einem (sehr harten) Zement verfüllt.


----------



## GeorgeB (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Bauschaum ist schon mal was. Ich stopfe da vorher gerne noch festere Dinge rein. Draht z.B.. Wenn es geht ist (Schnell-)Zement natürlich gut. Kann man ja immer wieder mal kontrollieren. 

Das Wichtigste ist aber keine Futter/Nahrungsmittel bei deinem Tackle zu lagern. Auch nicht in Plastikbehältern verschlossen. Mäuse haben eine um Längen bessere Nase als Hunde. Wo die Futter riechen, wollen die um jeden Preis hin. Riecht nix nach Fressalien, beißen sie sich auch nicht durch.


----------



## addicted (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Ich habe gelesen, dass es gut was bringt, wenn man Stahltopfschwämme in die Löcher stopft und diese dann verschließt.


----------



## oldhesse (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Mit Mäusen hatte ich diese Tage auch so meine Problemchen.

Ich wohne in einem Haus um die 1900 gebaut. Diente damals als Arbeiterbehausung, wurde dann mehrfach saniert, zuletzt entkernt um die 2000 herum. Dachgeschoss hatten wir dann mal ausgebaut als wir eingezogen sind, damit man etwas mehr Platz gewinnt. So sind die PCs und Traininsggeräte aus dem Blickfeld.

Zwischen Dachboden und Decke gibts dann halt nen schöner Bereich wo früher schon mal Mäuse gewohnt haben. Hatte dann im Sommer noch ordentlich aufgestockt mit Käsefutter für Barben und hatte das in einem Kasten im Raum rumstehen. Das muss die Viecher angelockt haben, es rumpelte immer Nachts. Haben dann Fallen ausgelegt und zwei erwischt, seitdem ist ruhig.

Das Angelzeug steht nun nicht mehr im Haus, da habe ich gelernt. Abgedichtet haben wir auch erneut. In Garage und Co. sind Mäuse ja relativ normal, im Haus will ich sie definitiv nicht haben. Vor mir hat es übrigens mein Hund bemerkt, der ist Nachts immer auf Suche gegangen und war ganz verstört. Nur wussten wirs damals noch nicht ...


----------



## Riesenangler (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Und nur für den Fall, dass dir Sakrotan zu schwach sein sollte.  Gehst in deine Metzgerei um den Ecke und fragst, ob sie dir nicht mal ein oder zwei Liter von ihrem Desinfektionsmittel verkaufen.  Das sind in der Regel echte Lungenkiller. Da überlebt nichts.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Oder so abartiger Chlorreiniger, wie er z. B. für das Besiegen von menschlich-sekretischen  Rockfestival-Hinterlassenschaften auf Fliesenflächen verwendet wird (zum Finishen nach dem Abkärchern) - auch ne Form von "Allestod" mit Bedarf für nen ABC-Schutzanzug  :q

Der löst aber eventuell das zu reinigende Tackle gleich komplett mit auf *gggggggg*


----------



## Trollwut (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Ich hatte das selbe Problem, einige Rutengriffe waren gut angekaut. Habe dann in einer Ecke der Garage ein Buffet aufgebaut. Mit Giftzusatz. Anschließend war Ruhe.


----------



## rippi (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Lege am besten eine Spur von Obst, Fleisch und Käse aus deinen Keller, oder wo der Schrank steht, nach draußen und lass die Tür ne Nacht lang auf, dann sollten alle Mäuse raus sein. 

Die Ratten werden alle vertreiben. 
Weiterer Vorteil: Die Ratten werden dann von den Waschbären vertrieben.

 Der Kauf einer Katze, eines Frettchens oder Greifvogels ist keine Möglichkeit? Das würde auch helfen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Oder drinnen ein paar Klapperschlangen ansiedeln (die können auch die kleinsten Krabbelkanäle durchsuchen) sowie draußen eine ausgehungerte Eulenkolonie permanent in Richtung Alarmstart bei Dunkelheit konditionieren

--> die Tagschicht übernehmen dann halt gleichermaßen ein paar Bussarde etc.

Was es dann doch ins Innere schaffen sollte, wird von den Reptilien geplättet.

Und da letztere über eingebaute Rasseln verfügen, latscht man auch nicht versehentlich auf sie drauf.

Allerdings sollte man die Viecher dann auch an ein Katzenklo gewöhnen - sonst tritt zeitnah die nächste Frage nach der Entsorgung von Schlangengeböller auf. Und wer weiß schon, was da wiederum drinne ist.


----------



## rippi (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Oder drinnen ein paar Klapperschlangen ansiedeln (die können auch die kleinsten Krabbelkanäle durchsuchen)



Ja klar, mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen. Wie kommt man auf so was? 2-3 Eunectes Murinus reichen vollkommen.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Ernstgemeinter Vorschlag: Mäusefalle mit einem Stück Snickers oder Nutella bestücken. Wirkt definitiv tödlich!
Carsten


----------



## Maifliege (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Wichtig die Mausefalle vorher zu pimpen. Den "Abzugbügel" entgraten, viele Fallen haken dort und lösen nicht aus. Giftig richtig konisch zufeilen... Duplo ist auch ein Hit.

Viel Erfolg, sie müssen wech...


----------



## <carp> (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Tipp von mir ich hatte ähnliches Problem ratten und Mäuse toi toi toi haben sie ,, nur'' mein angelfutter pellets und partikel gefressen. Räum alles aus feg alles sauber und dann streu Nager gift und lass es am besten liegen zur vorsorge denn ratten und Mäuse riechen ihren urin bis zu sieben jahre und werden der Urin geruchs spur immer wieder nach laufen. Für deine rohre gibt es spezial schaum der mit nagergift versetzt ist das werden sie nicht probieren und auch nicht versuchen sich durch zu nagen.ich hab alles in beutel gepackt ratron Rattengift ausgelegt und hab nun zum Glück keine Auffälligkeiten mehr. 
Viel Glück


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Oder so abartiger Chlorreiniger, wie er z. B. für das Besiegen von menschlich-sekretischen  Rockfestival-Hinterlassenschaften auf Fliesenflächen verwendet wird (zum Finishen nach dem Abkärchern) - auch ne Form von "Allestod" mit Bedarf für nen ABC-Schutzanzug  :q



Ich würde vermutlich nach Grundreinigung ne 1000 Liter Tüte nehmen, Taschen u.ä. einpacken und mit Ozon begasen. Tötet ziemlich alles inkl. Geruch.


----------



## Mulich (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Hab hier zwei Katzen. Die suchen Arbeit.
Ich überlasse sie Dir Stunden-bzw. Tageweise.
Aber Mindestlohn beachten!


----------



## Seifert (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> können Fische nicht auch Krankheiten übertragen |kopfkrat
> 
> |clown:



Ganz kritisch -nachher haste Schuppen!


----------



## rippi (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*



NaturalBornFisher schrieb:


> Ernstgemeinter Vorschlag: Mäusefalle mit einem Stück Snickers oder Nutella bestücken. Wirkt definitiv tödlich!
> Carsten



War der wirklich ernstgemeint? Ziemlich aufwendige Durchführung, oder? Da finde ich meinen oder PirschHirschs Eulen-Vorschlag aber besser und leichter.

 Oder stellst du eine Mäusefalle mal so eben auf? Da dauert schon seine Zeit.


----------



## bombe20 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*



addicted schrieb:


> Außerdem muss ich mir Gedanken machen, wie ich den Übergang der Rohre zur Außenwand abdichte. Bauschaum wird wohl niht sehr nützlich sein, da sie ihn zerfressen werden.... Hat da jemand eventuell eine Idee?


als ich mal aufs dorf gezogen bin, wurde mir zur glaswolle geraten. ausprobiert habe ich diese variante nie. ich bin wieder umgezogen.


----------



## <carp> (7. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

In glaswolle fühlen sich Mäuse&co pudel wohl ist schön warm und eignet sich prima für die Aufzucht vom Nachwuchs.  Also besser nicht


----------



## kati48268 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Aber sie sind doch so süüüüß :k


----------



## bennyhill (8. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Wer solche Fragen stellt muss auch die passenden Antworten abkönnen
> Was wäre gewesen wenn´s Mäuschen ins Cabrio kackt? Auch wegschmeißen? Oder reicht das wenn man den Innenraum vom staatlich geprüften Desinfektor dekontaminieren lässt und anschließen vom Spezial-Sattler, welchen man vorher vertraglich auf die bestehende Gesundheitsgefahr hinweist, neu beziehen lässt? #c
> 
> Ach was, wegschmeißen und neukaufen #h


Ich habe nicht ohne Grund auf die Gefahr von Mäusekot-Staub hingewiesen. Eigendlich wollte ich es nicht direkt erwähnen, aber solche Unterschichtenkommentare zwingen mich dazu. Der Vater eines mit mir persönlich bekannten Angelgerätehändlers ist nach dem Ausfegen seines mit Mäusekot verunreinigten Schuppens am Huntervirus erkrankt und nach einem langen Kampf um sein Leben verstorben.
Soviel zu deinem dummen Geschwätz.
Zu dem Hinweis, Mäuse gabs schon immer: Den Virus gabs bis vor einigen Jahren nur in den USA. Jetzt haben wir das Problem hier und es nützt nichts sich in Prollart  darüber Lustig zu machen


----------



## Lajos1 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Hallo,

das Virus heißt Hantavirus und ist sicher nicht zu unterschätzen.
Allerdings ist die Gefahr einer Ansteckung und Erkrankung relativ gering.
Man sollte auch bedenken, daß allein an der Grippe in Deutschland jährlich (ohne daß eine sogenannte Epidemie auftritt) zwischen 6000 und 8000 Menschen versterben, darüber wird kaum ein Wort verloren.
Daß es einen hier "erwischt" ist um ein Zigfaches wahrscheinlicher als beim Hantavirus.

Gruß

Lajos

PS. das Virus stammt ursprünglich aus Korea, betraf aber damals in erster Linie
      US-Soldaten


----------



## ollidaiwa (8. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

entschuldige, ich hatte vorher noch nie davon gehört aber ich würde mir trotzdem eine Atemmaske aufsetzen und das Zeugs reinigen.


----------



## bennyhill (8. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Virus heißt Hantavirus und ist sicher nicht zu unterschätzen.
> Allerdings ist die Gefahr einer Ansteckung und Erkrankung relativ gering.
> ...


Danke für die  Ergänzung 
Gruss bennyhill


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (8. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*



rippi schrieb:


> War der wirklich ernstgemeint? Ziemlich aufwendige Durchführung, oder? Da finde ich meinen oder PirschHirschs Eulen-Vorschlag aber besser und leichter.
> 
> Oder stellst du eine Mäusefalle mal so eben auf? Da dauert schon seine Zeit.



Da lacht der Unwissende. Wir hatten Einstein-Mäuse! Mega-intelligent. Gift? Käse oder andere Köder? Da wurde von der Bande nur gelacht! Waren doch verwöhnt von den versteckten Weihnachtsköstlichkeiten meiner Mutter... 
Mit Nutella haben wir sie doch zur Strecke gebracht. 
Aber jetzt wo ich die Eulenmethode kenne, werde ich das beim nächsten Mal natürlich einfacher lösen können.


----------



## Carsten_ (8. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Eigendlich wollte ich es nicht direkt erwähnen, aber solche Unterschichtenkommentare zwingen mich dazu.




Nicht persönlich werden mein lieber, von wegen Unterschicht und Proll... 

Eigentlich schreibt man "eigendlich" mit t... Das nur am Rande...


----------



## GeorgeB (8. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*



Seifert schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Carsten_*
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe schon jetzt einen Schuppen. Darin liegt mein Tackle. Und es leben dort Mäuse. So schließt sich der Kreis. |bigeyes


----------



## GandRalf (8. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Habe auch vor ein paar Wochen ein "kleines" Rattenproblem in der Garage entdeckt.
Zuerst wurden die Futtersäcke angenagt und der Inhalt auf Stuhl und Abhakmatte sowie Kescher verteilt. Dann wurden beim Aufsammeln der Reste auch die Geräte angenagt. Selbstklebende und Aufbügelflicken aus dem Nähbedarf halfen weiter.
Gegen Urinspuren hilft ein Spray aus dem Futterhandel. Katzenbesitzer kennen das wohl. Neutralisiert, desinfiziert und gibt einen frischen Geruch.

Mit dem Lagern in Plastikbehältern ist das so eine Sache.
Selbst Kunststoffbehälter mit Schraubdeckel, in denen ich Pellets und Boilies lagere wurden löchrig gefressen!|gr:


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Man sollte auch bedenken, daß allein an der Grippe in Deutschland jährlich (ohne daß eine sogenannte Epidemie auftritt) zwischen 6000 und 8000 Menschen versterben, darüber wird kaum ein Wort verloren.
> Daß es einen hier "erwischt" ist um ein Zigfaches wahrscheinlicher als beim Hantavirus.


genau so sieht´s aus.

zum thema ansich
hier auf dem land haben wir eigentlich auch ständig mit mäusen, oder ratten zu tun.
je nach gusto schlag-, oder lebendfallen besorgen, diese mit toastbrot und reichlich nutella bestücken und gut ist.
das betroffene futter würde ich entsorgen, den rest vom gerät, wenn nicht zu stark angegriffen, säubern und dann ist´s auch hier gut.


----------



## GandRalf (20. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*











Da waren mal Fischmehlboilies und Pellets drin.#d


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Muss ne leckere Sorte gewesen sein |supergri


----------



## phirania (20. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Gibt doch ein gutes Mittelchen,heißt Rattengold.
Das mögen die gerne,meißt aber nur einmal.....


----------



## Franky (21. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Oh Fuck.... Sowas ist alles andere als schön. Mir haben Mäuse vorein paar Jahren auch mal mein Gartenzeugs zerfressen (Planen, Säcke, Griffe, Grasfangsack, Sonnenschirm etc.). Nutella und gute Fallen haben dann aufgeräumt  Seitdem ist immer eine Falle zwischen Herbst und Frühling im Schuppen scharf, aber in diesem Jahr dank des milden Wetters keine Maus in die Falle getappt. Mein "Rekord" steht mit 5 aktiven Fallen bei 13 Mäusen in gut 8 h... Einmal war die letzte noch nicht scharf, da hat's in einer der ersten schon "geklappt"... Stündliche Kontrolle brachte dann zwischen 1 und 3 Stück, einmal sogar "full house". Danach war Ruhe im Puff.


----------



## dosenelch (21. März 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Mäuse im Haus, Schuppen oder sonstwo können schon zur Plage werden. Allerdings lassen sie sich relativ gut bekämpfen. Ratten sind dagegen schon 'ne ganz andere Nummer. Da kommt man ohne fachmännische Hilfe oft nicht mehr weiter. Zumal schon Ratten aufgetaucht sind, die durch Veränderung des Erbgutes gegen sämtliche aktuell bekannten Gifte resistent geworden sind.


----------



## AlexAstloch (5. April 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*



addicted schrieb:


> Liebe Anglerboardkollegen,
> 
> ich habe ein extremes Mäuseproblem in meinem Angelschrank.
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir nur wärmestens empfehlen dich von deinem Tackle zu trennen. Informiere dich mal über das Hantavirus...Nach kurzer Recherche hängst du denke ich nicht mehr an deiner Ausrüstung. Falls doch: unbedingt Maske und Handschuhe beim Reinigen verwenden!


----------



## Trollwut (5. April 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Ratten sind dagegen schon 'ne ganz andere Nummer. Da kommt man ohne fachmännische Hilfe oft nicht mehr weiter. Zumal schon Ratten aufgetaucht sind, die durch Veränderung des Erbgutes gegen sämtliche aktuell bekannten Gifte resistent geworden sind.



Kenne ich anders. 2-3 mit einer schlagkräftigen Falle gefangen und die schlauen Biester kriegens mit und verziehen sich.


----------



## BodenseeRudi (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*



Maifliege schrieb:


> Wichtig die Mausefalle vorher zu pimpen. Den "Abzugbügel" entgraten, viele Fallen haken dort und lösen nicht aus. Giftig richtig konisch zufeilen... Duplo ist auch ein Hit.
> 
> Viel Erfolg, sie müssen wech...



@Maifliege : sehr sehr guter Tipp !
diesen April waren in meiner Hütte auf Langeland Mäuse ohne Ende. Hast du am Abend vergessen die gekochten Kartoffeln in den Kühlschrank zu stellen waren sie am nächsten Morgen angefressen. Die sind immer in der Nacht auf der Spüle und dem Herd rummarschiert.
Den Käse haben sie dann von der Falle stibizt ohne dass sie zugeschnappt ist. Sicher wegen diesem Grat. Das "Musekorn" das unter der Spüle stand kommt bei mir nicht in Frage. 
Angenehme Begleiterscheinung war dann der Waldkauz  der gleich nebenan in den Kiefern gewohnt hat. Jeden Tag schon Nachmittags um 13.00  hat er seine Dame gerufen.http://www.deutsche-vogelstimmen.de/waldkauz/


----------



## Philla (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Katastrophe! Mäuse im Tackle!*

Moin, 

bei uns im Schuppen lebt seit einiger Zeit ein Kater, der meint alles vollpissen zu müssen kann dir nur dieses zeugs hier zur Reinigung empfehlen: 
http://www.urin-frei.de


----------

